# Lionel 8606 engine



## JoeinRI (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello all,
I'm Joe, from Rhode Island and new to this forum. 
I'm 60 years old and have two new grandchildren. I'm out on disability, with MS.....and have decided to start an o scale set-up for the grandchildren (and myself...as I haven't played with trains since I was about 10!)

I recently bought a Lionel 8606 engine with tender (whistling and decoupling) at a local antique store. The 8606 engine is supposed to be a 4-6-4....found that out after I bought it! The previous owner put a 2 wheel truck on the front. 
In addition I can only get the engine to move in reverse! 

The tender is missing 3 sets of the standard wheels and one "blind" wheel set. I think I have a number to call about getting these parts...but am confused about the 8606 problem of reverse only.

Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Joe,

Congrats on the grandkids! Where in RI are you?

Here's some Lionel service manual info on that 8606 ... looks to me like there were 2-6-4 and 40604 versions ??? Anyway, not sure if all of thiese are specific to your loco/tender, but have a look ...

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/71-8606-250.pdf

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/70-8606-250.pdf

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/151-8606Complete.pdf

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/108606Complete.pdf

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/108606-T01.pdf

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/141-8606-T01.pdf

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/1591-8606-T01.pdf


TJ


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I would start by downloading the manual above. Per the first link that TJ posted a 2-6-4 version was available and you appear to have that variation. The engine may be locked into reverse. Turn the engine over and check the small switch under the cab. According to the manual this switch needs to be "on" for the reverse unit to operate. Once activated you should be able to change the direction of the locomotive by toggling power or pressing the direction button on your transformer. BTW, what type of transformer are you using?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

JoeinRI said:


> Hello all,
> I'm Joe, from Rhode Island and new to this forum.
> I'm 60 years old and have two new grandchildren. I'm out on disability, with MS.....and have decided to start an o scale set-up for the grandchildren (and myself...as I haven't played with trains since I was about 10!)
> 
> ...





first of all , welcome joe,hope you have lots of fun running your trains,and sharing some good times with the grand kids.............mike


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This fall keep an eye out for train shows. After all you just can't have only one engine. Two is more than twice the fun.


----------

